# FLY Team 29er impressions



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

I once again am very happy with my BD purchase. This is just a super fun bike. It is like my ti Le Champ but for the trails. It loves to be in the air and just soaks up the rough stuff. It is light and fast and climbs like no other bike I have ridden hands down. The Sram XO 20 speed is just sweet. I was a little worried going to the 20 speed but it gives a nice low gear that will go up anything. It is a lot of great bike for the money. No regrets at all here.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks! I realized I posted in the road forum instead of the MTB forum but then I figured I do ride the roads for a bit till I hit the trials. The idea of having to drive my bike to trial access is not appealing to me. I like the contrast of road and trail riding and being able to pick on a whim which I want to do.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

Here is my road ride. The titanium post is my latest upgrade. I would like to go with a Ti stem but am having trouble finding the angle and length of the one I have. Anyone know what this one is? It is the stock stem on the 59cm Le Champ but turned upside down to get the bars a bit higher.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Cool bikes Ian. Moto Ti fan here as well. I have the Ti Fly 29er I built from frameset up. Sold the Reba and have gone Salsa rigid for front fork. Riding it 1 X 9 for mostly road and paved bike paths. Road it off road for a season and it works great in either environment.
Cheers.


----------

